
I will build your MVP - marcamillion
I have shipped two products (both of which I am bootstrapping).<p>www.compversions.com
www.leadsriver.com<p>For some reason, the clients from HN are of a much higher caliber than those elsewhere (testament to the community PG has created here). The last time I did this, it worked out well, so I figure I would try it again.<p>Either email me - marc {at} compversions {dot} com   or leave a message here if you are interested.<p>You tell me what you want to do, I will give you a quote (and payment terms) and we get started.<p>As easy as that.
======
samstave
I remember comversions from back a while ago, and I liked it. LeadRiver is not
in my space - so no comment.

With that said... what skills do you have/offer? Do you do iOS? Server/back-
end anything? Or just web front-end...

What if my MVP (and I have money to back it) is iOS client with a server
component? Can you do this?

~~~
nodemaker
In case OP is not into iOS, I would love to help. Will use parse for backend
if thats cool!

~~~
samstave
Send me your vitals: ss@teecom.com

I'd like to see what your background is etc..

but, with the .de I assume you're german and not in the SFbay? If so, are you
compelling enough to do this?

I am really looking for an in-office hire...

------
livestyle
email sent :)

~~~
marcamillion
You sure you sent it to the right address? Been 50 mins and haven't received
it :|

~~~
livestyle
yep sent it to marc {at} compversions {dot} com last night :)

~~~
marcamillion
Who should I have received it from?

~~~
livestyle
just got your email and replied back

